# SUPER - "The Best Flash Video Converter" , especially youtube vids



## Batistabomb (Dec 12, 2007)

SUPER, Simplified Universal Player Encoder & Renderer. A GUI to ffmpeg, encoder, mplayer, ffmpeg2theora & the theora/vorbis RealProducer plugIn. If you need a simple, yet very efficient tool to convert (encode) or play any Multimedia file, without reading manuals or spending long hours training, then SUPER © is all you need. Supports most video formats and also portable formats for PSP, PS3, iPod, Zune, PocketPC and NEC, Nokia, Siemens, SonyEricsson mobiles. 

Download Here :

*www.videohelp.com/tools/SUPER_1

Download the videos from youtube using Real Player 11, and encode these videos by "SUPER", the quality is really good in ordinary monitors, and satisfied clarity is achieved in Widescreen monitors


----------



## Softix (Dec 13, 2007)

Is this tool free to use? I'm interested in getting a tool for converting flash videos into other formats, since I download a lot of stuff from youtube and other sites. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2007)

this is free alright, but if you like GPL, I recomend MediaCoder. Its awssome, but has no predefined settings for PSP, iPod, Nokia, Sony Erricson, etc.

While MediaCoder can be run in linux easily(wine support was added during developement) SUPER has some troubles


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 13, 2007)

Softix said:
			
		

> Is this tool free to use? I'm interested in getting a tool for converting flash videos into other formats, since I download a lot of stuff from youtube and other sites. Thanks for sharing


 
this is a free tool dear, on clicking the above link , you will find out download option in top right , just install and convert , remember videos are saved default in c: drive


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

*Any  problems in convertering videos**[FONT=&#23435]？？？[/FONT]*
*Lol …yeahhh*…This is exactly what U was looking for...
  youtube video converter
  YouTube to iPod
  YouTube to Zune
  YouTube to 3GP 
  YouTube to AVI  
  YouTube to PSP
  YouTube to WMV 
  YouTube to MPEG
  How to download Videos from youtube
  and other video to AVI,MOD, FLV ecoded by Java.
  Thanks so much for this!  May it Gadgets helpful To your lifestyle... Enjoy[FONT=&#23435]！！[/FONT]


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> While MediaCoder can be run in linux easily(wine support was added during developement) SUPER has some troubles



Didn't know, thanks


----------

